# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Stresi... si ta kurojmë

## FLOWER

sapo degjova qe nje kompani spanjolle, kompania "stop stresin" kishte gjetur si te luftonte stresin nepermjet asaj qe ato e quanin "Terapi nepermjet shkaterrimit" vetem per 40 euro. kjo terapi konsistonte ne nxjerren e stresit duke goditur e thyer per 2 ore pajisje elektronike si kompjutera, celulare, makina etj. ne shumicen e rasteve mjaftonin vetem 30 min per te nxjerrur tere dufin.
si ju duket kjo terapi? mendoni se eshte nje menyre efikase?

----------


## benseven11

ajo nuk quhet kure ajo eshte thjesht clirim i perkohshem nga stresi
ne kete rast trupi  leshon nje substance qe quhet dopamine 
qe krijon nje ekuiliber,balance shpirterore,dhe nje lloj lehtesimi
nuk ndjehet stresi
faktoret qe ulin dhe evitojne stresin
E para ne liste DASHURIA
intimitetet,thashethemet  e ulin stresin,telefonatat,te shkruash letra,ditare te krijosh poezi,muzike te vizatosh modelosh(komplet aktiviteti krijues artistik) e ul shume stresin
pastaj vijne te tjerat
ambjent pune/jetese harmonik dhe i shendetshem
natyra ajri paster arti,muzika,letersia poezia qe te pelqen
mardhenje vetem me njerez qe te pelqejne
ushqim fruta zarzavate dhe i balancuar me proteina
aktiviteti fizik,pune krahu e ul stresin,gjimnastika aerobia e shoqeruar me muzike
e ul shume stresin,lojrat sportive gjithashtu
gjumi i plote dhe i rehatshem
e ulin shume stresin shakavellot,gallatat barcoletat etj
===
Faktoret qe rrisin stresin
pune jetese me probleme me njerzit
Kafja, sheqeri,embelsirat,ushqime shtazore me dhjame dhe yndyre stimulatore gjigande te stresit,qumeshti djathi brumerat
ngrenja e pa balancuar(te hash vetem karbohidrate/ose vetem proteina)
alkoli,sodat diet,pepsi kokakola  smoking e rrisin shume stresin
efektin zakonisht e japin 40 minuta pasi pihen qe shoqerohet me strez(merzitje,pakenaqsi,ankesa,revolte lol etj)

----------


## StormAngel

Stresi?
Si ta kurosh me lehte?

Ndegjo Bojken Lako-Merre stresin lehte.  :Lulja3:  
Me ndihmon mua. :shkelje syri: 


Stormi

----------


## FLOWER

hahahaha strom. s'e ke keq. ate kenge e degjonim kur kishim provime dhe sa here qe merzitenim ngaqe mesonim tere diten ia thonim njera tjetres si batute "merre stresin lehte"  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gabriel

> hahahaha strom. s'e ke keq. ate kenge e degjonim kur kishim provime dhe sa here qe merzitenim ngaqe mesonim tere diten ia thonim njera tjetres si batute "merre stresin lehte"



Po pas provimit, mos valle i kendonit njera-tjetres kengen;;;;

Mos qaajjjjj....,,, mos qaaajjjjjjj........  :uahaha:

----------


## FLOWER

jo lali, ia kendonim "te na rroje cupe e pare tjeter here me djale"  :buzeqeshje: 
bej shaka se kemi qene mire me mesime. ka qene rasti i kenges "lart e me lart flamujt e fitores" (edhe pse me lart se 10 s'ka pasur  :buzeqeshje: 
megjithate tema eshte mbi stresin. si e kalon ti kur te kap? ben edhe ti si ato te terapia thyen c'gjen para?

----------


## Anisela

Dikush me lart e kish sqaruar ne nje menyre te gjere!Planifiko  aktivitetet!!!Mbyll telefonin kur je pushim!!!Muzike klassike!!!Diete te lehte..shume fruta!!!Bo nje banjo 4-5 ore...Masazhe.....Kjo eshte rekomandim vetem per nje dite!!!

----------


## Albo

Njerezit stresohen atehere kur bejne nje jete qe nuk e kane zgjedhur, por u eshte imponuar nga shoqeria. Kuren per tu cliruar nga stresi, secili e formulon vete, mjafton ti beje keto pyetje vetes:

- A je i kenaqur nga rutina e dites apo jetes tende?
- Cfare te pelqen ne rutinen e dites qe e ben me qejf?
- Cfare nuk te pelqen ne rutinen e dites qe e ben pa qejf vetem se duhet ta besh?
- Si do te pelqente qe ta ndryshoje jeten tende, ashtu sic te pelqen ty dhe jo ashtu sic te imponon shoqeria?
- Cilat jane hobet dhe interesat e tua qe i ke pasion?

Pasi i ben keto pyetje vetes, ti ke perplasur me njera-tjetren dy kendveshtrime mbi jeten: kendveshtrimin qe ty te eshte imponuar nga shoqeria dhe kendveshtrimin tend origjinal mbi jeten. Pozitivja ne kete meditim te shkurter eshte fakti qe ti ben nje hap mbrapa dhe ulesh e mediton per jeten qe ben dhe jeten qe do te pelqente te beje. Ne fund te ketij meditimi, do kesh kuptuar shume gjera mbi shkaqet e stresit dhe mbi ate qe ti je sot dhe do te pelqente te ishe neser. Ke per ta kuptuar vete se cfare te pelqen te ndryshosh ne jeten apo rutinen tende. Kuptohet qe njeriu ka detyrime ndaj vetes dhe shoqerise dhe nuk mund te beje gjithcka qe i do zemra, por e rendesishme eshte qe ti balancosh te dyja.

Te jetosh per hir te te jetuarit.
Te jetosh se te pelqen jeta.

Albo

----------


## ATMAN

> sapo degjova qe nje kompani spanjolle, kompania "stop stresin" kishte gjetur si te luftonte stresin nepermjet asaj qe ato e quanin "Terapi nepermjet shkaterrimit" vetem per 40 euro. kjo terapi konsistonte ne nxjerren e stresit duke goditur e thyer per 2 ore pajisje elektronike si kompjutera, celulare, makina etj. ne shumicen e rasteve mjaftonin vetem 30 min per te nxjerrur tere dufin.
> si ju duket kjo terapi? mendoni se eshte nje menyre efikase?


JA DHE KESHILLAT E MIJA SE SI TA LUFTOJME STRESIN

-mbajeni trupin ne temperaturen e duhur , pasi temperaturat e ulta dhe te larta jane shkaktare dhe stimuluese te stresit

-hiqeni mendjen nga puna me tu shkeputur prej saj, te pakten ata qe nuk kane pune krijuese

-perpiquni te beni nje jete te qete ,afektive, dhe seksuale: familja e rregullt eshte ilaci me i mire antistres

-evitoni mbingarkesen ne pune, mos beni shume pune mbrenda dites, ne rast te kundert do te akumuloni stres vetem duke menduar se cfare do beni me pare

-ha dhe pi me balance , eshte me mire nje ushqim i rregullt dhe i ekuilibruar, sesa te kesh nje ngrenje qe ndryshon shpesh

-flini aq sa keshillohet per moshen tuaj, gjumi i paket shkakton stres tek te gjithe, ndersa gjumi i tepert eshte gjithashtu shkaktues i stresit

-mos beni sport shume te lodhshem , p.sh. duke vrapuar shume kilometra ne dite ju mendoni se e keni larguar stresin , por ju vetem e keni trasformuar ate ne nje tip tjeter stresi

-qendro larg monotonise , degjo muzike, qendro me miq dhe me shoke-shoqe, meso gjera te reja,vizito vende te reja,shko me pushime, etj

-shmangeni perdorimin e makines ne menyre te tepruar, dhe kjo keshille sherben  per ata persona me probleme ne qarkullimin e gjakut, si dhe femrat gjate ciklit menstrucional

-nese perdorni mjekime antistres duhet te konsultoheni me mjekun per ndryshimin e dozes

-beni meditimin si te drejten tuaj te lindur te pakten nga 5 deri ne 15 minuta ne dite

-dhe e fundit kush nuk e largon stresin me keto keshilla le te me beje MP se do ti jap keshilla te tjera me te mira dhe me te efekshme se si ta largoje stresin nga jeta e tij/saj

----------


## green

_Stresi shkaktohet edhe ngaqe mund te dish disa dobesi qe ke(apo ato behen te dukshme nga konfrontimi i perditshem ne shoqeri) por te mungon vullneti, deshira, apo besimi ne vetvete qe mund te jesh ne gjendje ti riparosh. 
Fajesimi i vetes, deshira e fshehte per te qene perfekt, dhe sidomos krahasimi qe i bejme vetes me te tjeret shkakton gjithashtu stres.
Ka mijera arsye te tjera. Por e rendesishme eshte qe po zbulove shkakun(kjo eshte e gjithe veshtiresia) mund te gjesh pa problem dhe sheruesin e stresit tend._
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

> JA DHE KESHILLAT E MIJA SE SI TA LUFTOJME STRESIN
> 
> -mbajeni trupin ne temperaturen e duhur , pasi temperaturat e ulta dhe te larta jane shkaktare dhe stimuluese te stresit
> 
> -hiqeni mendjen nga puna me tu shkeputur prej saj, te pakten ata qe nuk kane pune krijuese
> 
> -perpiquni te beni nje jete te qete ,afektive, dhe seksuale: familja e rregullt eshte ilaci me i mire antistres
> 
> -evitoni mbingarkesen ne pune, mos beni shume pune mbrenda dites, ne rast te kundert do te akumuloni stres vetem duke menduar se cfare do beni me pare
> ...



aruno i provova te gjitha keto qe the me lart ... dhe nuk pashe ndonje permiresim 
cfare tjeter me rekomandon ti ???   :ngerdheshje:   pls pak help ketu se do ta di per nder lol

----------


## MI CORAZON

> aruno i provova te gjitha keto qe the me lart ... dhe nuk pashe ndonje permiresim 
> cfare tjeter me rekomandon ti ???    pls pak help ketu se do ta di per nder lol


Nuk po tregohesh e sinqertë, PINK.
Nuk besoj ti kesh provuar të gjitha pikat  e udhëzuesit të Arunit. 
Kam rezerva për piken #6. Fëmijët e moshës tënde( 10 vjeçarët), duhet të bëjnë të paktën 10 orë gjumë në ditë.   :pa dhembe:  

P.S...Unë jam e stresuar vetëm kur marr rrogën, sepse jam në dileme dhe pyes veten : "A ti fus një të harxhume të gjithave"

----------


## Dito

> sapo degjova qe nje kompani spanjolle, kompania "stop stresin" kishte gjetur si te luftonte stresin nepermjet asaj qe ato e quanin "Terapi nepermjet shkaterrimit" vetem per 40 euro. kjo terapi konsistonte ne nxjerren e stresit duke goditur e thyer per 2 ore pajisje elektronike si kompjutera, celulare, makina etj. ne shumicen e rasteve mjaftonin vetem 30 min per te nxjerrur tere dufin.
> si ju duket kjo terapi? mendoni se eshte nje menyre efikase?


Dajes i bo derman i poc vere Merlot edhe nji paket duhan aty afer, kuptohet dua ta pi ne nje shazllong edhe me pamje na deti. Amon amon cere i boj stresit aty e shtrij pertoke e boj carcaf me grushta :buzeqeshje: 

Ps. Stresi kurohet duke harruar, cedo qe nuk harroj lehte se jam njeri.

----------


## Mina

Stresi... si ta kurojme
***********************
Me perballje, dhe jo vetem stresin por te gjitha semundjet mentale!
Metoda e thyerjes se dickaje eshte shume e vlefshme sepse te ndihmon ta shkarkosh stresin. Edhe ne kushte shtepie eshte e mundur ta aplokosh kete menyre me gota pjata etj. Duket si humor por eshte vertete efikase. Ka edhe dicka: varet edhe nga origjina e stresit. Nese stresin ta ka shkaktuar nje person dhe ti nuk ke debatuar por ke bere nje "komporomis" te heshtur, eshte mire te bindesh veten qe te perballesh tjeter here situaten sepse shija e sfides eshte me e embel kur perballesh se sa kur e anashkalon ose ben sikur nuk e sheh!

----------


## dibrani2006

ben pak pushim dhe shko atje ku nuk ka kerkush ne male atje iken stresi

----------


## Davius

Si mund ta përcaktoj shkallën e stresit tim? Sa ndikim ka stresi tek ne?

*Disa teknika për të shmangur stresin e panevojshëm:* 


Stresi është i pashmangshëm në jetë. Ndërkohë ju nuk mund ta keni menduar por stresi është normal dhe i nevojshëm, në atë shkallë sa nuk ndikon në kualitetin e shëndetit dhe jetës. 

Mund të dobësoni efektet e stresit duke identifikuar shkaqet nga vjen, duke e kuptuar dhe pranuar nëse mund ta kontrollosh apo jo dhe duke mësuar aftësitë manaxhuese të tij. Tek secili prej nesh efektet e stresit jane të ndryshme , si dhe rrugët për t'u shëruar ndryshojnë nga një person tek tjetri. Ju mund të provoni disa metoda, dhe të zbuloni se cila është rruga më e mirë që ju përshtatet. 

*Ja disa teknika qetësuese:* 

_Aktiviteti i rregullt fizik është një nga teknikat më efektive të menaxhimt të stresit:_ 

Shkruaj: Diçka që të bën të rrëfesh të fshehtat e tua. Mbajtja e një ditari nuk është vetëm prakikë e adoleshentëve. 

Shpreh ndjenjat: Bisedo, qesh, qaj dhe shpreh inatin. Janë normale për të qenë pastaj i qetë. 

Bëj diçka që të kënaq : Një hob ose aktivitet që mbush kohën e lirë mund t'ju ndihmojë të relaksoheni. Punët vullnetare në shërbim të të tjerëve ju ndihmojnë të dobësoni stresin. 

Qendra relaksimi: Këtu përfshihen, ushtrime për frymëmarrjen, ushtrime për qetësimin e muskujve, masazhe trupi, aromaterapi, joga dhe ushtrime tradicionale kineze. 

Aktivitete që njihen pak : Të mësosh si të qetësosh trupin tënd përmes vetëhipnotizimit, të meditosh, praktiko ushtrime imagjinare , dëgjo muzikë qetësuese dhe rri me njerëz që dinë të bëjnë humor. 

*E rëndësishme është të reduktoni sasinë e stresit në jetën tuaj.* 

_Ja disa teknika për të shmangur stresin e panevojshëm:_ 

Manaxho kohën: Programimi dhe organizimi i kohës suaj mund t'ju bëjë më shumë produktivë. 

Strategjitë për të përballuar: Përpiqu të dallosh mënyrat e sjelljes ndikuar nga stresi dhe gjej mënyrat për t'i reduktuar. 

Krijo një stil jete: Balanco detyrimet duke i dhuruar vetes kohën e mjaftueshme për t'u qetësuar. Ushqehu mirë, mos pi duhan, dhe limito sa të mundesh konsumin e alkolit. 

Mbaj afër miq të mirë: Njerëzit që kanë një rrjet të fortë shoqëror që I mbështet janë shumë të aftë të përballojnë ndryshimet e jetës. 

Ndrysho mënyrën e të menduarit: Thuaju “stop” mendimeve që të shkaktojnë stres. Zgjidhi problemet duke punuar, dhe krijo intimitet me orenditë e zyrës apo shtëpisë, që të jenë sa më të këndshme për syrin. Por stresi mund të jetë i pakalueshëm. Ndërkohë që mund t'ju vijë në ndihmë një mik ose familjar ju mund të kërkoni këshillën ë e një 
profesionisti.

*Si mund ta përcaktoj shkallën e stresit tim?* 

Shkalla e stresit tuaj mund të jetë dhe një tipar gjenetik i trashëguar., sa të mbështetur ndiheni nga familja dhe miqtë, eksperiencat e mëparshme, përballja me streset, dhe aftësia juaj për ta përballuar apo për t'u kthyer mbrapa. Çfarë është shumë stresuese për një person ndoshta nuk mund të jetë për një tjetër. Shkalla e stresit tuaj në ndonjë situatë varet se sa ju e nuhasni atë dhe sa zgjat më vonë. Shumë njerëz kanë mësuar se si të silllen me stresin e tyre më mirë se të tjerët. Nëse keni dyshim për daljen nga gjendja e stresit, ju duhet të mësoni mënyra më të mira për t'u shëruar. Ndryshimet që mund të ndodhin në jetë, si humbja e një njeriu të dashur, martesa, ndryshimi i vendit të punës janë disa shkaqe për t'u ndier të stresuar por përgjithësisht kohëzgjatja varet nga vetë ju. 

*Sa ndikim ka stresi tek unë?* 

Stresi mund të ketë një ndikim serioz në shëndetin tuaj, sidomos nëse ai bëhet kronik. Ai godet zemrën dhe qarkullimin e gjakut, sistemin nervor dhe atë imunitar.Dhe dhimbje gjymtyrësh, ankth e vështirësi në të kuptuar. Të gjithë këto shkaktojnë probleme të dobësimit të arterieve të gjakut, diabetit, astmës, probleme në marrëdhënie me njerëzit dhe sjellje e vakët në shkollë apo punë. Kur ju jeni të stresuar, trupi juaj çliron hormone që shpeshtojnë frymëmarrjen dhe rrahjet e zemrës, dhe japin një vërshim energjish. I gjithë trupi përgatitet të përballet me rrezikun. Kjo njihet si “lufta për luftë”, reagimi në gjendje stresi. Ky reagim në fakt varet nga situata ku ndodheni, kur situata stresuese kalon, trupi kthehet në gjendjen normale. Por pak stres është normal, madje i nevojshëm për të patur një jetë të ndryshueshme dhe interesante. Përgjigjja ndaj stresit mund të jetë i dobishëm kur reaksioni i shpejtë ndaj tij bëhet i dobishëm. Prapseprapë , mund të vështirësojë aftësinë tuaj për t'i dalë ballë detyrimeve komplekse dhe interaktive me njerëzit që ju rrethojnë. Në qoftë se ju ndiheni të shtypur nga një gjendje mbistresante për një periudhë të shkurtër kohe ju mund të filloni të ndiheni të dobët dhe të shfaqni probleme shëndetësore. Lajmi i mirë është se mund të gjeni rrugë, që ju shpien drejt indiferencës dhe shpenzimin e kohës me të tjera plane që nuk ju lënë të mendoni rreth stresit.

_Revista PRESTIGE_

----------


## Davius

*Stresi, rritje të ndjeshme pas 97-ës*

_Eglantina Bardhi_ 

Stresi dhe depresioni tek popullata shqiptare, është rritur ndjeshëm sidomos pas vitit 1997. Ky është konstatimi i sociologut Zyhdi Dervishi, i cili, njerëzit që vuajnë nga këto shqetësime nuk preferon ti quajë me çrregullime mendore, por thjesht me shqetësime shpirtërore, që kanë lindur tek njerëzit për arsye të ndryshme. Ndërkohë, ai shpjegon se pas ndjekjes që i ka bërë çështjes së shëndetit mendor nga vitet 90 deri në vitet 97, vihej re se shqiptarët kishin doza më të larta optimizmi se popujt e tjerë të vendeve të Lindjes. Por, duke filluar pas vitit 97 e deri më sot, vërehet se optimizmi i shqiptarëve ka ardhur në rënie dhe kjo padyshim, që ndikon në shtimin e problemeve shpirtërore të njerëzve,- thotë ai. Duke u ndalur në këtë realitet, Dervishi gjithashtu shpjegoi edhe disa nga faktorët që ndikojnë në shtimin e personave që vuajnë nga stresi dhe depresioni. Sipas tij, ka një diferencim të shpejtë të nivelit ekonomik të shoqërisë dhe kjo shoqërohet me trauma. Pra duhet të kuptojmë, se varfëria ndikon shumë shtimin e numrit të personave që vuajnë nga depresioni dhe stresi,- theksoi Dervishi. Ndërsa një faktor tjetër tepër i rëndësishëm, që ka ndikuar mbi shoqërinë tonë, ka qenë edhe humbja e shumë pjesëtarëve nga familjet e tyre. Këto humbje, sipas tij, nuk janë thjesht vetëm për shkak të vdekjeve, por edhe për shkak të emigracionit, sepse njerëzit janë ndarë për shumë vite nga të afërmit. Ndërsa faktori i tretë jo pak i rëndësishëm, sipas Dervishit, është edhe fakti se shqiptarët tashmë kanë humbur besimin tek shoqëria dhe strukturat shoqërore.

----------


## DEN_Bossi

Ekziston nje web site : www.pastres.com . Kjo eshte nje nder menyrat me efektive te largimit te stresit. Vizitojeni!

----------


## BaBa

> Stresi... si ta kurojmë


Duke MOs E vrar Shum Mendjen  :shkelje syri:

----------


## conman

> aruno i provova te gjitha keto qe the me lart ... dhe nuk pashe ndonje permiresim 
> cfare tjeter me rekomandon ti ???    pls pak help ketu se do ta di per nder lol



get laid 2-3 times a day... sikur ta heq stresin me dore  :djall sarkastik:

----------

